# My micro skiff w/pics



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: My micro skiff*

can't wait to see some pictures. upload your pictures on to photo bucket and then copy the img/html code on to this forum


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: My micro skiff*

Photobucket is acting a little wonky right now for android users. I do most of my posting and web surfing from a Nook, android operating system. I have all my pictures loaded in the builders gallery at bateau2.com. Can I load them here from there? I would like to get y'all's opinion on some stuff, especially the side console. All my previous boats have been center consoles. I have been working off of pictures from HB for building this side console... :-/


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: My micro skiff*

Here are some pictures of how I am thinking of attaching the console.

The frame holding the console in this picture was just a prototype.  The finished frame is close to 1" thick, 2 layers of 3/8" ply and on eof 1/4".




















I need to get some more up to date overall shots to post here.  A lot of what I have is detail shot for different parts of the build.  But this is where I am sitting with the build today.  The outside of the hull is pretty much complete except for paint, bottom is graphite coated and the sides and transom primed.  Let me know what you think and if you have any questions, fire away.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: My micro skiff*

I cant see those other pics, can you guys?

I'll try another one.  Please excuse the mess and the bad photos.

This is a better over all shot.  Not good, but better...


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Pics are not showing. A copy/paste of the location in a new browser window results in "Not found" from Bateau.com.

Edit: it also looks like you are using the IMG tags correctly

Edit-Edit: great, pics showing now!


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry about that.  Who knew that JPG had to be capitalized??  jpg wont work... :-X

All fixed.

This is a picture of the bottom after the graphite coating and primer.









If there is something particular you want to see let me know. I have a couple hundred pictures in my gallery.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

I rolled her outside this afternoon to get some better pictures for you guys. Let me know what you think.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cantilevering can be hard to hold over time. Here is an option I chose that has additional advantages.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have seen a few boats with a post like that to help support the console, the Stiffy Exile is one. But I really want to keep it clean under there. It should be plenty strong. The frame holding the console will be glassed to the side and to underside of the side deck/gunwale. The console will be epoxy glued and glassed to that frame and glassed to the sidedeck. It only cantilevers off the side deck by 12". 

I really like that grab bar on your console! Thanks for the picture and the comment.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Great build.

Did you scale the side panels when you widened it out, or is all in the floor panels and transom?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

It's looking real good thus far. I think your side console, once you finish it should be fine but I wouldn't use it to support your weight while running. I mean, I wouldn't lean on it too much or empart any other dynamic forces onto it.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

the scaling was in the frames and transom and bottom panels. The side panels are longer too but I didn't scale them in any way. I just let them run wild out the back while I stitched everything together making sure it all worked. Then I took it apart, cut the sides to length and reassembled it. It was a lot of trial and error scaling this thing. A change of dimision in one direction only changes everything. The angles on the keel and chines were a challenge to get right. I used temporary frames of cheap plywood uutil I got everything right and the hull panels fit correctly and the angles were right. If you like a challenge it is fun, if not you will pull your hair out and break a lot of stuff.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

> It's looking real good thus far. I think your side console, once you finish it should be fine but I wouldn't use it to support your weight while running. I mean, I wouldn't lean on it too much or empart any other dynamic forces onto it.


It should be stronger than most production boat side consoles by a pretty wide margin. I am not too worried about it. And if I am not satisfied with the strength I can always add another brace.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good. I like these hulls.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just stopped by the aluminum fabricators shop that is doing my gas tank to get him started. The tank will be 32"Lx15"Wx7"H, approx. 14gal. No sending unit on the tank, it will be straight fill and fuel level will be checked the old fashion way, with a marked rod.

With 14 gallons of fuel I should have a range of over 120 miles with the 40HP that is going to be pushing this sled. A very knowledgable guy on another forum gave me a good formula to calculate mileage. It of course varies by boat but it will give you a good idea.
Figure 1 gallon per hour of fuel burned for every 10hp used. So my 40 horse running full tilt should burn about 4 gallons an hour and if I throttle back and I'm only using 30hp I burn 3 gph. So if I am running at FMP at 35mph my range would be

14÷4×35=122.5 miles

And I hope I can get the speed a little closer to 40mph. Others that are running this boat with 20hp Honda's are reporting top end around 27-29mph. That is pretty quick for such a little motor.


----------



## Petelynch (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice...but where do you guys find the time...


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you! It isn't that difficult to build one of these boats. And time is more plentiful around here that money! I don't waste time by watching TV of vegging on the couch. If can work on one of these boats for just 10 hours a week you can be fishing in less than 6 months. An hour a day, sometimes just 15 or 20 minutes. It all comes together. 

The only update on my build is that I got my motor back. I had lent it to a friend, he never used it. I am working on repainting the cowling, have it all stripped down and ready for primer. 
As far as the boat itself, all I have done is a little work to adjust the tubes so the rods will sit correctly in the rod holders under the.gunwales. I plugged the holes.that the pipe was in with a wooden plug glued in with epoxy/woodflour/silica glue. I have yet to redill those holes. Now.I am just waiting on money to pick up a few more things material wise and then I can paint and start rigging her out. Fuel tank should be ready in the next week or so. Thanks for following.


----------

